# Another ND trip in the bag



## Cachri (Aug 17, 2010)

Well,

Myself and the group I hunt with made our annual trip up north again this year. The hunting was good. We shot plenty of ducks and geese. Even got into some snows that liked our spread. We managed to harvest a few Sandhills and filled our 3 Swan tags.

It was good to see some old friends and we made several new ones. I don't understand all the negativity on some of the sites. Everyone I have had the pleasure to meet up in ND has always been extremely friendly and very helpful. Just doesn't make sense to me.

Anyway, I would like to say thanks to all the farmers and landowners that gave us permission and hope everyone has an enjoyable and safe season. Can't wait to make the trip again next year.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. Can't wait for mine in a week. Post some picts.


----------



## Cachri (Aug 17, 2010)

As soon as I get the pictures downloaded to my computer, I'll post some.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Cachri said:


> Well,
> 
> Myself and the group I hunt with made our annual trip up north again this year. The hunting was good. We shot plenty of ducks and geese. Even got into some snows that liked our spread. We managed to harvest a few Sandhills and filled our 3 Swan tags.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time! I'd sure like to try duck hunting up there someday myself. I also agree that the folks I've met up there are great people. There are just a few of the guys on this site that make it sound like every farmer up there hates anyone from out of state. They're selfish and pathetic and they're of a small minority. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Cachri said:


> Anyway, I would like to say thanks to all the farmers and landowners that gave us permission .


i wonder if they have nodakoutdoors accounts? they must because i don't know why you would thank them on here


----------



## Cachri (Aug 17, 2010)

Averyghg,

Yes, some of them do have accounts on Nodak. They are waterfowlers as well. That is one of the reasons I thanked them on here. I also make a point to send Christmas cards to them and call and just talk through out the year.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Cachri said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I would like to say thanks to all the farmers and landowners that gave us permission .
> ...


 :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

someone always has to stir the pot....notice again, a res. being a smart*$$ about a NR post. Seems like I've seen that somewhere before???? :-? Glad to hear your trip was a success! I'm heading out next friday, and am sure it will be just as fun!


----------



## hemihunter (Mar 9, 2009)

great post!!! You meet a lot of nice people when you go to ND!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like uyou had a good time. :thumb: :thumb:


----------

